# المعايير التصميمية لوحدة الغسيل الكلوي



## الدكة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارجوا المساعدة في توضيح ...

المعايير التصميمية لوحدة الغسيل الكلوي :
1 . شبكة التغذية للمياه المعالجة، وطريقة التوصيل ...
2 . شبكة الصرف ...*​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مرفق مخطط مميز لمحطة معالجة مياه الغسيل الكلوى
و شاء الله الا ارى هذا الموضوع من قبل و لكن
ما لم ندركه كله فلا نتركه كله​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جهاز الغسيل الكلوى​


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جهاز الغسيل الكلوى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205455.html#post1962194


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

من يتهيب صعود الجبال يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

ما اروع ان تساعد شخصا دون ان تدرى انه يحتاج...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

يهديكم الله ويصلح بالكم


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (25 نوفمبر 2011)

واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه لا يسعني سوي الشكر ودعوة بالتوقيق والنجاح


----------



## فتوح شحاته (1 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله الناس بعلمكم


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## wahye (11 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

